# unidentical twins



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pearl and silver grey siblings










plain old silver greys which are not popular but even though they aren't big and showy they are quite pretty


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice Sarah have you shown that variety before?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Love!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like both, Sarah, but the pearl is yummy. Has anyone decided what the genotype/s are to make a pearl?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> I like both, Sarah, but the pearl is yummy. Has anyone decided what the genotype/s are to make a pearl?


moustress I'm keeping out of all that stuff,leave it to you and the others.I'm just enjoying sharing my mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

geordiesmice said:


> Very nice Sarah have you shown that variety before?


I've shown both.They suffer terribly with moult marks and tan vents.I have a really lovely litter of silver greys at the moment but as it will be Sowood at the earliest that I could get them to then moult will more than likely spoil them.If I could have entered them at Swindon they could have possibly won a class.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They are beautiful Sarah


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice. Any more photos of the pearl?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

camera card is full now,this is all I took and these are rubbish









you can see (just)in this pic just how much variation there is in colour within a litter.There are a lot of weaklings produced in the pearl and by far the most commonly born are medium silver greys which are not as nice imo as the darker ones


----------

